# Home page?



## Vanilla Bean

Is there a home page feature now? If so, how do I reset it?

For the past week or so, whenever I open tpf, it's always on one specific forum. That's not the only forum I read. How did it become sort of a home page?


----------



## Swanky

Nothing has changed for me, when I open the site it's the home page/the index of all the forums.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

OK, I'm going to try logging out and logging back in to see if that changes anything. (Although, it doesn't seem like it should.)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yep, that fixed it. It was like bumping the needle over the scratched part on the record.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Well, I'm back because the home page question is still open after all. If I log out before closing the PF window, then logging in takes me to the normal table of contents home page. However, if I do not log out before closing the window, re-opening PF takes me to a specific forum (the same one as before).

No big deal to find my own way to the main table of contents but this is definitely a strange twist.


----------



## Swanky

@Vlad halp!


----------



## baghagg

Vanilla Bean said:


> Well, I'm back because the home page question is still open after all. If I log out before closing the PF window, then logging in takes me to the normal table of contents home page. However, if I do not log out before closing the window, re-opening PF takes me to a specific forum (the same one as before).
> 
> No big deal to find my own way to the main table of contents but this is definitely a strange twist.


Same!  Just started today for me..
ETA:.l I'm on Android, if that's pertinent


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ Thank you! I'm not crazy after all! Then again...


----------



## Vlad

Vanilla Bean said:


> Well, I'm back because the home page question is still open after all. If I log out before closing the PF window, then logging in takes me to the normal table of contents home page. However, if I do not log out before closing the window, re-opening PF takes me to a specific forum (the same one as before).
> 
> No big deal to find my own way to the main table of contents but this is definitely a strange twist.



Hum... I checked your settings and your *default feed* is set to default, so your TPF homepage should be the default view (which is forums).

When you say _re-opening PF_, how do you go about this? Talk me through your steps, please.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I think I figured it out for real this time. The TPF shortcut on my Firefox/Google homepage was set to that one specific forum. That was not an intentional change on my part so I've corrected it.

Sorry for the aggro!


----------

